# World Tourism statistics????



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Does anyone knows what the 1-192(??) tourism countries are???
Does anybody know where I can find some statistics. I can't find anything on google or wikipedia!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I have top 27 figures for 2004:


1. France (75.048 Mio. visitors)
2. Spain (52.478 Mio. visitors)
3. USA (40.356 Mio. visitors)
4. Italy (39. 604 Mio. visitors)
5. China (32.970 Mio. visitors)
6. Great Britain (24.785 Mio. visitors)
7. Austria (19.078 Mio. visitors)
8. Mexico (18.665 Mio. visitors)
9. Germany (18.399 Mio. visitors)
10. Canada (17.534 Mio. visitors)
11. Hong Kong (15.537 Mio. visitors)
12. Greece (14.180 Mio. visitors)
13. Poland (13.720 Mio. visitors)
14. Turkey (13.341 Mio. visitors)
15. Portugal (11.707 Mio. visitors)
16. Malaysia (10.577 Mio. visitors)
17. Thailand (10.082 Mio. visitors)
18. The Netherlands (Mio. visitors)
19. Russia (7.943 Mio. visitors)
20. Sweden (7.627 Mio. visitors)
21. Croatia (7.409 Mio. visitors)
22. Saudi Arabia (7.332 Mio. visitors)
23. Ireland (6.774 Mio. visitors)
24. Belgium (6.690 Mio. visitors)
25. Switzerland (6.530 Mio. visitors)
26. South Africa (6.505 Mio. visitors)
27. Egypt (5.746 Mio. visitors)


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Great, the reason I wanted to know is because Morocco(over 5 million tourists in 2005) wants to have 10 million tourists in 2010.
So probably Morocco would be 28 or 29, cause Tunisia has 5 million tourists too.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Saudi Arabia....7.322 million visitors 
Okay, 3 million people going to hadj...but what are the other 4 million people...
Is prohibited for western people to visit Saudi Arabia. Only a small amount of tourist can visit it.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

How many visitors does the Netherlands have? 

17. Thailand (10.082 Mio. visitors)
18. The Netherlands (Mio. visitors)
19. Russia (7.943 Mio. visitors)


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I guess, nine million...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong is pretty interesting cause it's such a small place yet gets a huge no. of tourists. Besides foreign tourists, the region also gets alot of tourist from mainland China as well! 

In some rankings, HK was ranked no.7!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I suppose its where your source is. I dont know where Neatherlands numbers are lol. 

These are from 2004 and in some ways very outdated since Greece infact has seen a 14% rise in Torusists in 2005! Meaning they are very inaccurate for some nations.


----------



## mic of Orion (Feb 24, 2005)

> 1. France (75.048 Mio. visitors)
> 2. Spain (52.478 Mio. visitors)
> 3. USA (40.356 Mio. visitors)
> 4. Italy (39. 604 Mio. visitors)
> ...


cool, UK had 30 million tourist in 2005, it was reported by BBC  
Croatia had 10 million, Turkey had 18 million, preliminary, from Turkish formers  and I'm truly sceptical that Saudi had that many tourist, perhaps there figure include every foreigner entering the country..


----------



## Scryp (Dec 21, 2004)

France, Spain and the USA are the best!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

mic of Orion said:


> cool, UK had 30 million tourist in 2005, it was reported by BBC
> Croatia had 10 million, Turkey had 18 million, preliminary, from Turkish formers  and I'm truly sceptical that Saudi had that many tourist, perhaps there figure include every foreigner entering the country..


SA is a gateway from west to east and vice versa I suppose. Plus,. where do some middle easterners travel?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

no 2005 list :dunno:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I dont find one


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

3005 is probably too recent.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

mic of Orion said:


> cool, UK had 30 million tourist in 2005, it was reported by BBC
> Croatia had 10 million, Turkey had 18 million, preliminary, from Turkish formers  and I'm truly sceptical that Saudi had that many tourist, perhaps there figure include every foreigner entering the country..


If i'm not wrong Malaysia's tourist arrival was at 17 million in 2005.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More information : http://www.world-tourism.org/facts/menu.html


----------



## OurHero (Sep 26, 2004)

It is all about definitions. What do these institutions count as a visitor?

Tourists, Excursionists, False Excursionists, all including business travel?.

Before comparing numbers, that should be clear.

Interesting though.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

I would have thought Australia would have made the original list and looking at the other areas 10 million for Oceania doesnt seem that many.


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Is just driving through country border counted as one visit in Europian countries?
If it's really counted, this figure seems not fair for countries like Australia, GB or countries far away.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Ten said:


> Is just driving through country border counted as one visit in Europian countries?
> If it's really counted, this figure seems not fair for countries like Australia, GB or countries far away.


I would think not. The reason for this is Germany's much lower figure than other parts of Europe with more tourist numbers. Germany is centrally located and an enormous amount of through traffic pass through Germany. With 9 country's bordering it on all sides, and the high speed (free) autobahns, it is often the country of choice when passing through. It's not only the directly neighbouring country's that may do this (i.e. Denmark to France via Germany) but also traffic from further afield (Scandanavia to France, Italy, Spain etc).

If these people were counted then the figures would surely be much higher as Germany, almost totally surrounded by other country's would is a more important transit route than say Italy which is a stub nation for a good deal of it's landmass.

It is also important to note that because of free travel within the EU, it is impossible to count accurately what are tourists coming to stay or otherwise. One simply drives across the borders of the Schengen nations as if you were crossing an internal state border.

Some country's (especially the southern ones) do ask people staying at hotels to regisiter with their passports or ID cards, so there is a chance that numbers maybe counted from this. But many do not (I have never been asked for any ID when staying in a German or UK hotel)

To be honest, counting tourists in Europe (EU) is a very difficult task. I may drive from Germany to the Netherlands for the day to go shopping in Amsterdam, visit a museum and puff on a spliff. That technically makes me a tourist, but there will be absolutely no record of me ever entering or leaving the country so I won't be counted. 

However, a visitor flying to say New Zealand with astop over in Australia for 12 hours who leaves the airport to sight see in Sydney would be counted as he passed through customs.

In my opinion, they should also have an EU Schengen figure which doesn't include any internal tourists. Afterall, the Schengen nations (13 I think from memory) share a single customs border. When you arrive in one, you arrive in all and have free access within. Entering a nation is entering in most cases a customs region. This would be an interesting figure.


----------

